# Want to smile? Pitbull Puppy Vs. Treadmill (non GSD)



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Too cute not to share 

Pitbull puppy is determined to use a treadmill (VIDEO) | Best Animal Videos | PawBonito.com


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Definitely made me smile! Absolutely adorable. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha! What a persistent little guy.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I found myself cheering for him!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

fuzzybunny said:


> I found myself cheering for him!


Me too! He was so determined


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Awwww! One thing I love/hate about my pit mix is that determination. What an adorable puppy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Neat U-tube.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a cute pup!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Aw! I can do this!! I can, I can I can. LOL That's for sharing. That was adorable. I'd like to see when that little guy grows up. He wouldn't give up!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Loved it! Thanks for sharing.


----------

